# what upgrades would everyone like at K&M



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

here we can create a list to see what we all should work on first,with permission from Randy and Dave c. of course.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

A drag strip!


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Yeah, you guys can pitch in and upgrade me to a truggy, and you wouldn't happen to have a wife under the counter.. that appreciates rc and is rich?


----------



## MONEY = SPEED (May 11, 2006)

Um we should have a 18th, and 16th scale track up where the old pitting area use to be. or a great idea from BIG BIRD move the pits outside, move the tower all the way to the big door entrance and where the pits are make that part of the track. talk about HUGE!!!!now lets see mike's compete with that


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

I was up there this past Sunday to tear down and clean my car. I have never been up there the day after Sat. night racing. It looks like the only thing they did was pick up the trash off the pit tables. The floors were unswept. The pit table that I used had all sorts of trash underneath it( which I had to sweep, just so I did not step on piles of trash). The trash was somewhat picked up, but falling and overflowing out of the trash cans. The bathroom needs to also be kept much cleaner than it is right now. The bathroom had toiletpaper, Paper Towels, and all sorts of trash thrown on the floor. The First thing I would do is do what Brent Mahaffy, and Troy did when they owned it. Every Saturday after the races are over, have some of the people that help out, Sweep the floors, Pick up All The Trash, and Wipe off the Pit Tables. Everyone will be more willing to race at a track that is kept clean. Venalation is something to look into also. It gets VERY smokey in there. I would also do something for 1st- 3rd in all the classes. You could do something like this: 1st gets a free entry the next race, 2nd gets $10 off their next race, and 3rd gets $5 off their next race.The one thing that can be done every week is to Clean Up The Place. Just My Suggestions!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Smiley said:


> I was up there this past Sunday to tear down and clean my car. I have never been up there the day after Sat. night racing. It looks like the only thing they did was pick up the trash off the pit tables. The floors were unswept. The pit table that I used had all sorts of trash underneath it( which I had to sweep, just so I did not step on piles of trash). The trash was somewhat picked up, but falling and overflowing out of the trash cans. The bathroom needs to also be kept much cleaner than it is right now. The bathroom had toiletpaper, Paper Towels, and all sorts of trash thrown on the floor. The First thing I would do is do what Brent Mahaffy, and Troy did when they owned it. Every Saturday after the races are over, have some of the people that help out, Sweep the floors, Pick up All The Trash, and Wipe off the Pit Tables. Everyone will be more willing to race at a track that is kept clean. Venalation is something to look into also. It gets VERY smokey in there. I would also do something for 1st- 3rd in all the classes. You could do something like this: 1st gets a free entry the next race, 2nd gets $10 off their next race, and 3rd gets $5 off their next race.The one thing that can be done every week is to Clean Up The Place. Just My Suggestions!


I do agree with you smiley,we can all pitch in and use the term"leave the place cleaner than when you came"


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

everyone should clean up after thereself. do they throw trash on the ground at home?


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Agreed,*

I'm one of the last to leave and it bothers me to see all the trash on top and under the pits. Dave does have someone that they pay come in to clean up the place every week. Don't know when though. I'm for helping out there too.


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

i know that when melvin and nancy owned it I by myself would go there every wednesday and clean up the entire pit area not to mention wet the track everyday alone. I stopped all that when i didnt even so much as a thank you. Anything i can do to help out @ K&M just let me know. More than willing to help in any way possible

ronnie


----------



## SLIMJIM (Aug 17, 2004)

Move the track back to the front!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

more dirt and more jumps


----------



## dirtracer1 (Sep 17, 2005)

make it airconditioned so gary will go.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

dirtracer1 said:


> make it airconditioned so gary will go.


I actually DO race in the AC bro!


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Maybe fix the roof.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*I agree with Carter.*

Roof may even help with the electrical issues they wrestle with.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Old Farts Unite
I have been married as long or longer than most Old Farts I know.
25 Unintentional Years
Kind of makes you feel old sometimes.
See everyone Satureday, unless the roof caved in.


----------



## chicken (Mar 21, 2005)

UMMM,

I'll be married 32 years in December :headknock .
Now that's OLD, hwell:


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*United We Stand!*

Pull My Finger!

30 years and counting.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

So, I'm the youngest Old Fart you know. Is that what you are saying?


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Only*

in my mind. Gonna have to start passing out some OFR Stickers. We BE MANY!!!


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

how about old old fart crew chiefs?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Dragstrip.
Ventillation.
Culling!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*yes, I know*

Getting off topic. But still kept it on top.

BD, you got it, OFR motto is Pull My Finger.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

hahahahaha,i have been married for 4 1/2 years.young buck class here


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

back to topic,if they can get some sealant for the roof,i will be more than happy to get up there and try to fix it.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Dude!*

Your a brave man!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Bigmax said:


> Your a brave man!


but you must stand under me and catch me ,at least,on the 2nd bounce,if the roof caves in.....ouch


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Okie Dokie*

SUUUURRRRREEEE!!!

I'll Catch you!

All in all not a bad idea though. I know we have all kinds of talent/skills with our racers. I'm wondering who else has the means and tools that can get that done?


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

K&M's roof has been "fixed" I know at least a couple of times. I know that somebody has gone up there and put sealant on the roof in the past too. Don't know if the people didn't know what they were doing or if they just kind of half @$$ed it or what but it never did stop the leaks. Maybe somebody can do it right this time, and while they're at it, try to get some ventilation. I know I sure don't miss the Sunday morning racing hangovers I used to get.


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

an upgrade i would like to see is hootergirl turn marshals


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

ballou said:


> an upgrade i would like to see is hootergirl turn marshals


Heck yeah! :dance:


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

i think they should have T-Bone steak nite and recliners.



brandy norris


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Hmmmm?*

LOL with Brandy!

Talk about marshing problems. We're all couch potatoes at heart.

BTW, There has been some great marshaling the last 2 Saturdays. Good job FOLKS!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Ronnie Norris said:


> i think they should have T-Bone steak nite and recliners.
> 
> brandy norris


 LOL. Good idea, but you forgot to add the daycare center. I think ventilation is priority No. 1. Lajuan would come up there with me more but the smoke just kills her. Might even get her to drive one some day. I'd also like to see more clay in the track. I miss the days when my only tires choices were b/w Square Fuzzies or Holeshots.


----------



## David Early (May 3, 2005)

Ventilation IS problem #1 and of course is what will require some real funds to alleviate. What is needed is some GOOD power ventilators in the roof above the track to pull the smoke out.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*And or*

Get the fans working that are up there. Half seem to be working last time I looked.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Bigmax said:


> Get the fans working that are up there. Half seem to be working last time I looked.


I can help with getting the fans working.Dave c. call me when you see this......832-527-6825...Paul


----------



## David Early (May 3, 2005)

The fans that are up there do not have enough CFM to pull the smoke out!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*k,*

Not even if all were working at the same time?


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

nope!


----------



## broncbuster (Oct 13, 2006)

I agree with the cleaning and ventilation, but one other thing i would like to see is safeguards on the sides by the large I-Beams. I've seen more than one car slam into an I-Beam and break something. By the way, I love the new design.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

broncbuster said:


> I agree with the cleaning and ventilation, but one other thing i would like to see is safeguards on the sides by the large I-Beams. I've seen more than one car slam into an I-Beam and break something. By the way, I love the new design.


I have some foam padding that i will bring from work that will take care of the beams.....


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

paul-
i will be up there every evening this week to wet the track. if you want to bring that foam i will help put it up on the beams. just give me a call and let me know.

ronnie
281-354-6714


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Ronnie Norris said:


> paul-
> i will be up there every evening this week to wet the track. if you want to bring that foam i will help put it up on the beams. just give me a call and let me know.
> 
> ronnie
> 281-354-6714


I will bring it out prolly wed or thurs.....i will call ya and let ya know


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

cool, i'll talk to ya when ya call. 
L8
ronnie


----------

